# Towncar/limo service



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Good afternoon. 

My wedding is quickly approaching and we are looking for a towncar service or a limo in the mississauga area. 

Any suggestions?

We did the Google and called a few places for quotes but thought to ask my GTAA buds to see if there was any suggestions. 

**Wedding is in October


----------

